# Costa Del Sol



## marco888 (Mar 31, 2008)

Dear All,

We are a young family, 2 sons aged 4 and 2 living in the UK. We have lived in Amsterdam before that and miss living on the continent. We are seriuolsy considering moving to the Costa Del Sol, and possbily Calahonda. I run my own recuitment business so employment is not a problem and as a one person company relocation is also okay. We would like advice, or were to get advice and views on the following in this area/region as we would like to visit the area in May:

1) Schools
2) Running/setting up a business. Ideally I would like to recuit a few people, lanaguage not an issue. Are their a resources, people in the area.
3) Demographics of this region.

thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Marco

Dont know much about the CDS I'm afraid, it was an area we weren't that interested in when we came to Spain


----------



## Smiley (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi
I live in Calahonda and can honestly say that it is a lovely place to live. The area is very residential with a mixture of nationalities. Although a lot of English live here, many Spanish and Dutch people have also moved into the area.

There is a private English school in Calahonda with other schools nearby in La Cala, Elviria and Fuengirola. Everyone I know who has children say the schools are excellent.

Calahonda has 3 commercial centres, a number of supermarkets, banks and doctors. It is just 13km from Fuengirola and roughly the same distance to Marbella. 

If you are planning to set up a business there are plenty of opportunities to recruit in this area and many lawyers and accountants who would be able to help you.

If you need any more information I would be glad to try and help you.


----------

